# Did anyone use...



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi

Did anyone use Lugol's iodine before op?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Never heard of it. What would it be used for?


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Octavia, dr gave it to drink few days before, but gosh its BAD!!!!!!!!!! Feel so sick!! I think its quick fix to get my levels normal before surgery.
:sad0049:


----------

